

Ask HN: What is the optimum length of an explainer video? - sunsai

I am working on a script for an explainer video for my product http://www.skillendar.com. To make it funny and more interesting I have to add some unrelated content which in turn is increasing the length of the video to about 3 minutes. Do you think I should restrict the length to 90 seconds in order to retain the viewer's attention? This would mean that I would need to compromise on the whole story line.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickety ... <http://www.skillendar.com>

I speak from zero experience of selling, but a great deal of experience of
public speaking ...

What really, really matters is seeing something interesting early. Really
early. First 3 seconds maximum. And not generically interesting - interesting
specifically to a person who will give you money.

If they won't give you money, you don't care.

So who will give you money? Figure out who they are, and make sure they see
something they want within 3 seconds.

Beter yet - 1 second. Hard to achieve. Be creative.

~~~
sunsai
Yes, that makes sense; difficult to achieve though

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Indeed, it's something like the "Boil the Oceans" solution.

But to some extent, that's the point. I've outlined a suggestion for what
you're trying to achieve at the next level down. It's now your job to think
creatively to find a way to do it (assuming you think it's right).

If you succeed then you're doing better than your competitors, for I've rarely
seen it done at all.

------
DanielStraight
As short as possible. If it takes more than 5 seconds to start seeing the
product, I'll start skipping around or leave the site. You don't need a title
sequence or intro music. Just start. Get to the point. Make the point. Then
stop.

Also, assume some viewers will have their sound muted. Assume some others will
switch to another tab and only listen to it.

~~~
sunsai
That's a very good point. I will take that on board. Thanks

------
Edmond
I don't believe their is a specific length, obviously if it is too long,
unless it is very interesting most people will click away. However this is
really besides the point, I believe if your service meets a potential
customer's needs, the length of your video isn't going to matter. Someone can
click away from a long explainer video and go straight to the product if it is
useful to them. All these gimmicks about conversion are just that, gimmicks.
If your product meets customer's needs, you'll make the sale.

------
faulkner8
While this data is not specific to "explainer" videos, it is data compiled
over the viewing of business videos.

<http://wistia.com/blog/does-length-matter-it-does-for-video/>

Bottom line, keep it as short and as punchy as possible.

------
petervandijck
3 minutes is very, very long. I'd shoot for 1 minute. As RiderOfGiraffes said,
catch the attention in the first few seconds.

As in writing, editing is king. Remove bits.

